# Cómo reducir de 48 volts a 12V un carro de golf para poner luces?



## alfa1381 (Ago 29, 2012)

como reducir de 48 volts a 12V un carro de golf para poner luces?


----------



## jol45 (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola

Mas que reducir el voltaje de 48V sugiero poner ampolletas de 24V ( de Camion) conectando en serie 2 lamparas iguales .
Saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 29, 2012)

O podés poner 4 dicroicas de 12 V en serie, hay de 20 W, de 50W y mas. Además hay de varios ángilos de salida para poder enfocar, y no desperdicias nada de potencia en reductores.


----------



## alfa1381 (Ago 29, 2012)

jol45 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Mas que reducir el voltaje de 48V sugiero poner ampolletas de 24V ( de Camion) conectando en serie 2 lamparas iguales .
> Saludos



Perdon, que es una ampolleta? un foco?
quiere decir que si pongo 4 focos de 12 volts en serie ya no me los fundira un voltaje de 48?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2012)

Ampolleta = foco = lámpara.

4 x 12 = 48 . . .  pero deben ser idénticos !

Saludos !


----------



## alfa1381 (Ago 29, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> O podés poner 4 dicroicas de 12 V en serie, hay de 20 W, de 50W y mas. Además hay de varios ángilos de salida para poder enfocar, y no desperdicias nada de potencia en reductores.



quiere decir que de el positivo y negativo de 48 volts voy directo a los 4 focos de 12 en serie y no se fundiran?
del positivo de la bateria al positivo de el primer foco y del negativo del primer foco al positivo del segundo foco y asi sucesivamente?





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ampolleta = foco = lámpara.
> 
> 4 x 12 = 48 . . .  pero deben ser idénticos !
> 
> Saludos !



Gracias, la idea seria poner dos de luz clara adelante y dos amarillas atras, por lo que serian fisicamente diferentes pero de 12 volts, por lo que no debe haber problema verdad?
Ese tipo de foco es el que se utiliza en casas, y es por eso que para 110 volts requiere de un transformador verdad?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 29, 2012)

y si se te quema una se apagan las 4.
y consumis 4 amper .
y no podes apagar una o 2 solas, las 4 son como una unidad.
y .......... tiene sus contritas.


si es para ILUMINARRRRR , Lamparas, y es como te dicen.

ahora si es para señalizar veras la cosa mas simple si usas de leds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2012)

alfa1381 dijo:


> quiere decir que de el positivo y negativo de 48 volts voy directo a los 4 focos de 12 en serie y no se fundiran?
> del positivo de la bateria al positivo de el primer foco y del negativo del primer foco al positivo del segundo foco y asi sucesivamente?


 
Si , basicamente sería así.





> Gracias, la idea seria poner dos de luz clara adelante y dos amarillas atras, por lo que serian fisicamente diferentes pero de 12 volts, por lo que no debe haber problema verdad?
> Ese tipo de foco es el que se utiliza en casas, y es por eso que para 110 volts requiere de un transformador verdad?


 
Podés poner 4 dicroicas de 12 V 20 Watts , las traseras de color :







Aunque yo iría por leds


----------



## alfa1381 (Ago 29, 2012)

alfa1381 dijo:


> como reducir de 48 volts a 12V un carro de golf para poner luces?



Quiero poner un stereo que tiene entrada de 12V en corriente directa o 110v en corriente alterna a mi carro de golf, cual sera la mejor forma?


----------



## analogico (Ago 30, 2012)

para bajar el voltaje  hay 2 formas
 una mas fácil pero con mucha perdida
y otra  mas dificil con poco perdida

por eso lo mas eficiente y fácil de hacer es poner las 4 lamparas en serie


pero esa solución para el estero no sirve ni aun teniendo 4 estéreos iguales



si su carro de  golf usa 4 baterías de 12V puede sacarlos 12 v de una bateria para el estero
asi es como se hace en los  camiones de 24 volt que usan 2 baterias de 12


----------



## plaquetin (Ago 30, 2012)

puedes vender la bateria de 48V y comprea varias de 12 y con llaves haces de serie7paralelo con ellas y puede conectar de cosas de 12 24 y 48 eso si no se el espacio como el peso. Digo

suerte y saludo


----------



## alfa1381 (Ago 30, 2012)

plaquetin dijo:


> puedes vender la bateria de 48V y comprea varias de 12 y con llaves haces de serie7paralelo con ellas y puede conectar de cosas de 12 24 y 48 eso si no se el espacio como el peso. Digo
> 
> Gracias
> el carro usa 6 baterias de 8 volts de ciclo largo, muy caras incosteable de sustituir
> ...


----------



## obeja22 (Ago 30, 2012)

Puedes conectar el stereo a 2 de 8volts, las baterias de carro que son de 12v dan 14v o en casos 17v, aun así, los stereos están protegidos.


----------



## analogico (Ago 30, 2012)

noooo

si conectas un estero de carro a 17v lo mas probable es que explote
si es  otro estero debe revisare los circuitos  si se puede concetarse a 17V
maximo debe ser 15V 


un estero de coche sencillo  de marca necesita al menos 5 A 
si bajamos el voltage de manera lineal que es la mas facil
y circuitos para hacerlo hay varios en el foro
si calculamos 5*36V son *189 wat* de perdida y 12V*5A *60 wats* para la radio

con una fuente conmutada tenemos un mejor rendimiento
pero es mucho mas dificil de armar

también puedes diseñar un inversor y un transformador común y luego la rectificas el problema es que quedaría muy grande

lo otro es que uses otra batería de 12 v exclusiva para el estero
una pequeña de 35 A te duraría algunas horas


----------



## obeja22 (Ago 30, 2012)

analogico dijo:


> noooo
> 
> si conectas un estero de carro a 17v lo mas probable es que explote
> si es  otro estero debe revisare los circuitos  si se puede concetarse a 17V
> ...




En realidad no intentaba que lo conectara a 17v, pues si sumas las baterias son 16v, aunque dado lo explicado podrían ser 17v o más. Para efectos prácticos y rápidos es mejor tu opción de usar una batería de 12v y unos buenos amperes, y podría conectar también luces. Que se descargaría en unas horas y a recargar. Perdón por el lapsus, no se que cuentas me vinieron a la mente. <b>No conectes el stereo a las 2 baterias</b>, mejor compra una de 12v y de preferencia de gel, de las usadas para equipos de sonido.


----------



## jose duberney martinez (Sep 10, 2012)

Bueno amigos respectoa este tema creo que lo mas facil para solucionar el problema seria tomar los 16 voltios e instalar un regulador de 12 voltios ayudado con transistores 3055 e instalar 4 lamparas con diodos led de alta luminosidad.



Bueno amigos respectoa este tema creo que lo mas facil para solucionar el problema seria tomar los 16 voltios e instalar un regulador de 12 voltios ayudado con transistores 3055 e instalar 4 lamparas con diodos led de alta luminosidad. 
Si el problema es de vatiaje puedes hacer una fuente reguladora para cada lampara con regulador LM317T


----------



## Scooter (Sep 10, 2012)

Para no sobrepasar el vatiaje pon una resistencia en serie del ohmiaje adecuado.
De hecho si vas a usar diodos yo los alimentaría a 48V con su resitencia adecuada.


----------



## jose duberney martinez (Sep 11, 2012)

Bueno amigos del foro he visto una anotacion respecto al tema del carro con baterias de 8 voltios para instalar lamparas y radio stereo pues he visto una anotacion en el foro respecto al amperaje , el cual es de mas de 5 amperios y posiblemente un 317T  sea insuficiente.
En alguna parte del foro encontre una aplicacion que refiere , a que se instalen varios 317T en paralelo con disipador y de esta manera podria funcionar mejor un circuito,. En algunas tarjetas de electronica he visto algunos 317T robustos (circuito de contacto)como para 5 amperios.Se instalan con disipador de espadas uno del otro ya sean 2 o 4  de ellos eso si,los pines laterales quedarian cruzados y esto se debe tener en cuanta a la hora de su instalacion. Esta aplicacion seria menos costosa que utilizar una bateria adicional y dicho circuitoestaria dependiendo del banco de baterias ya instalado. Si deseas te puedo diseñar el circuito a travez de mi correo.


----------



## powerful (Sep 11, 2012)

alfa1381, parece que  necesitas un conversor DC/DC : 48VDC/12VDC del tipo switching , la potencia dependerá de las luces y el amplificador stereo .


----------



## ecco (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola, lo que necesitas es un conversor conmutado 48 vdc a 12 vdc, es eficiente y es lo que debes poner.
Si pones un reductor lineal gastaras mucho de las baterías y de seguro calentará. Adquiere o fabrica un conversor dc/dc.
Saludos


----------

